# creon for EPI



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

not cheap but worked way better than powders for me (EPI gsd)
no waiting or "marinading" time required with powders.
easy to travel with

available in different dosages, which is also convenient when you need to adjust enzyme amount and may reduce the potential hazard of mouth sores.

fwiw, i'm also a raw feeder.

for me, was well worth the extra cost (sourced from Canada)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> not cheap but worked way better than powders for me (EPI gsd)
> no waiting or "marinading" time required with powders.
> easy to travel with
> 
> ...



Skinning the fat off the chicken and the half hour marinate is a killer doing three meals a day. :lol::lol:

50% of all dogs with EPI are GSDs. Bummer!


----------

